# Any good GR height chart ?



## Annerose95 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey everyone !
So I've been wondering if any of you had a height chart or a specific formula to find out how tall Freddie will be as an adult. He is currently 6 months and 2 weeks and 22 inches at the shoulders. All the charts I looked at said he would be 25-27 inches but it sounds impossible... Does it ? Do you think Freddie will be that high ?


Anne x


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If he's more golden retriever than anything else (ie no newfie), will not be neutered until fully grown (past 2) - he probably is going to end up being around 24-26" inches. 

Bertie was (if I remember) 19" at around 6 months. As of this time, he's about 23" and shouldn't grow any taller.


----------



## Annerose95 (Mar 13, 2014)

Freddie is going to be neutered in 2 weeks, which means when he is 7 months old. Does it mean he'll stop growing ? Omg I hope not


Anne x


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Annerose95 said:


> Freddie is going to be neutered in 2 weeks, which means when he is 7 months old. Does it mean he'll stop growing ? Omg I hope not


No.... I think sometimes dogs who are neutered early before they're done growing out - have irregular growth. 

See the article on early spay/neuter.

Canine Sports Productions Useful Info page - Canine Sports Productions


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

I got this data from a study I found on the internet. It's not scientific as it's just data entered by a bunch of people and averaged together. I didn't keep track of height, but the weights were spot on...so, the heights probably aren't too far off either.
I can't find the site so I'm posting the spreadsheet that I made from it.

View attachment Rowdy Age Growth.pdf


This was for males...the numbers for Females were different.
The yellow are the numbers from the study, and the blue were Rowdy's numbers.


----------



## Annerose95 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you for this chart ! Well if Freddie is 22 then he is in the average according to this chart !


Anne x


----------

